# are there growth spurts after 12 months ?



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
well my question is pretty self explanatory :thumbup:
my son is 14 months old and the last few days he seems to be a bottomless pit :haha:
yesterday he had 2 pieces of toast for breakfast, youghurt around 9am, a banana at 11am, a full sandwhich at 1230pm a few pieces of watermelon with youghurt at 2pm, a fruit bar at 4pm, some fruit pieces at 6pm, broccoli, cauliflower,pumkin and some sausage and pasta for dinner, followed by another yoghurt.
he has milk throughout the day too, plus a bottle before bed.
usually he doesnt eat anywhere near this much, so i know im not overfeeding him but hes just been so hungry?
do they have growth spurts around this age? he is a big boy at 30.2lbs and 34inches long, hes always been big since 3months, hes not fat, just solid. so i wouldnt imagine he wouldnt need much more growing at this point lol :haha:
thankyou in advance ladies


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom definately had a growth spurt from 13 to 14 months - he ate loads and went out of lots of clothes. He's just had another one at 16 to 17 months and gone up a cm in height as well as filled out more.

I don't know if the growth spurts are at set times though or it just depends on your LO.


----------



## letia659

my 6 yr old still has growth spurts so I think its until they are grown :) there is no specific time and Zander hasnt had on in a long time hes my little boy! he is 18 months and 24 lbs he was 22lbs around 8-9 months old lol


----------



## isil

My LO seemed to have a constant growth spurt between 1 and 2! He's settled down since but there are still days where his hunger amazes me. Jesse is having really healthy things to eat and a massive variety so that's great :thumbup: :)


----------



## Kitten

People can have growth spurts until they're 21!! T has a lot of them, we get awful sleep problems, eating issues (either eating nothing or being a bottomless pit), the teething kicks up a notch, and we'll be racking our brains thinking he's ill and literally within a day or two his trousers are too short for him, he just shoots up overnight, it's crazy!


----------



## tiger

thankyou for the replies :flower: hes not sleeping the best at the moment either, so ive just put it down to the growth spurt aswell because he usually sleeps thru but the last week hes been waking up once or twice wanting a bottle. he just seems to be eating alot lately, and someone told me i was over feeding him, but im feeding him when he wants to eat,im not just shoving food in his face ? :wacko: and its healthy foods. thankyou :hugs:


----------

